# My Nook Touch Shipped Already!



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow!  I just got an email with a tracking number!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## elakkljakldf (May 15, 2011)

jaspertyler said:


> Wow! I just got an email with a tracking number!


When you get it, I need details!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Absoulutely we want details.  
Congratulations.  I'm anxious to hear how you like it.
deb


----------

